# Therapy pet at a "Pet Free" University



## DLTurner (Sep 27, 2014)

I usually don't like ranting about things unless it's to my close friends, but they don't really care about this matter and I thought maybe someone on here would

Over the past couple months I've been going through the process of getting a "therapy animal". This involves the start up cost, getting things (I don't have a car so it's even more difficult), researching what animal is best, researching about that animal, filling out the paperwork, attaining a doctors note, and then finally getting the animal. 
My roommate is allergic to cats so that forced me to look into other options; and I happily chose rats. 
I joined this forum because I found an adoption post that I really wanted to inquire about, & it just so happens that she's just a state over. It seemed like it was meant to be! 
Now we all know why rats should be kept in pairs or groups, and considering that it wouldn't take up much more space I didn't think it would pose a problem to the university for me to get two rats instead of just one. 

Turns out it may be a problem after all. Despite me explaining that the main reason for me getting a pet is for depression and then obviously not wanting my pet to have to go through that as well, I was pushed toward getting just one. It isn't official yet, I'll know by the end of next week, but the thought that my university is being so stingy about a matter (& animal) this small and for the reasons I have just seems like someone really needs something else to do at their job than monitor who gets what pet to help with their disability or disorder. 

That's all


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm not sure if your paperwork is different but on the paperwork I had to fill out, it clearly stated that the animal's emotional needs had to be met while being kept in the dorms. For rats that means getting them a friend. Try to get it in writing from a veterinarian. In your therapist note have them specifically mention that you have TWO ESA's and that they are BOTH absolutely necessary to your well being. Have the therapist list specific things that each individual rat helps you with. Try to avoid the term "therapy animal" as they are different than emotional support animals and don't get the same rights.


----------



## DLTurner (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for the tips!! My therapist and disability coordinator are including things on having both, I'm just worried that housing won't care. They're notorious for being asses. But despite hearing horror stories they've always been helpful to me. So fingers crossed i guess!


----------



## MyHeroHasATail (Sep 29, 2014)

Get identical rat,  joking of course! I hope this all will work out for you.


----------



## DLTurner (Sep 27, 2014)

The woman I'm getting them from actually just suggested that! lol 
Really kind of want two different looking girls though. But thank you for the support!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I would definitely fight to keep two, otherwise, what's the point? A depressed ESA isn't going to provide you with the emotional support that a happy ESA would. I know there was someone else posting about this not too long ago, so I hope everyone gets this figured out!


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Just a suggestion but what about a rabbit? I have an active thread going about them and someone said they don't necessarily need companions since they're not as social as rats. Still would definitely fight for the rats but if it comes down to it possible the rabbit...?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

You should join this facebook group. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/proboneoprogram/

It is mostly for service dogs but they should know all the legal stuff for ESAs too. And might be able to give u free legal advice on how & if you can keep both. Just make sure to call it an ESA not therapy pet.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Rabbits can cause a lot of allergies in people to, and they need hay which can cause allergies. If the roomate is allergic to cats there is a chance she could be allergic to rabbits or hay as well, or become allergic. They arn't usually as attention seeking as rats either. Depends on the kind of companion needed. I reallly hope they get it sorted out in your favor. Looks like everyone else has good suggestions!


----------



## DLTurner (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes! So glad I posted because of the help I've gotten, thank you everyone! 
I'm planning on emailing my disability coordinator who's finishing my paperwork with this information so that whoever reads it to make a decision can at least make a well informed one. Wether it be for the good of their housing or for my well being. (Considering they finally moved me out of an apartment that had black mold only a couple weeks ago I'm pretty sure my well being isn't high on their list) 

I almost got a bunny as I adore holding the babies, but I've never met an affectionate adult bunny and hadn't heard any positive reinforcement before the rat decision came along.


----------



## Crazyratlady94 (Sep 14, 2014)

I have an esa at my school and only 2 of my rats are covered under it, no one checks my room or on the girls. If you get one, maybe just bring home another one? Who is really gunna check? The difference between one rat and two or two and three and three and six is not that big!


----------



## justboringSarah (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm late,but if you join The Pro Bono group just call the rat an ESA,more then likely they will assume it is a dog and be far more willing to help


----------

